# DVD player with GPS



## MinyaJ (Feb 16, 2012)

I have a Ford car,but the GPS doesn't work well.also the dvd player sounds bad.I want to change a new one.where do you get the dvd player with gps in cheaper price?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Your looking for a cheap in dash multimedia receiver with GPS look at spending around $1000 otherwise you get what you pay for.


----------



## MinyaJ (Feb 16, 2012)

lcurle said:


> Your looking for a cheap in dash multimedia receiver with GPS look at spending around $1000 otherwise you get what you pay for.


I plan to pay under $1000,do you know where can get it?Thanks.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Pioneer, JVC, Kenwood, Sony, etc. all make models that cost less than $1000. Where can you get them? Just about anywhere (in the US at least). Just do a search... Amazon, Crutchfield, SonicElectonics to name a few out of thousands of sellers.



MinyaJ said:


> I plan to pay under $1000,do you know where can get it?Thanks.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Also you should check the laws in your area. Having a DVD player veiwable by the driver, when the car is moving, is illegal in many states.

BG


----------



## MinyaJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for your great help.it is very helpful.


----------

